# Paint match for Bachmann "red oxide" boxcar.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever found a good paint match for the Bachmann "red oxide" reddish brown color?
this one:










(same color used on several roadnames, including undecorated)
thanks!
Scot


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

One of the colors I used for my containers was a primer called "Ruddy Brown". Unfortunately I used it on a lot of things (great for the tile roof on my pass. station). so I no longer have the can. I think it was Krylon.
I would've bought it at Lowe's, Home Despot, K-Mart or possibly AdvancedPepAutoZone.











Best I can suggest is you try to find a place that still sells Krylon - mostly, look for "ruddy brown" on the label.

JackM

I've been very DISpleased with the fact that the three aforementioned big box stores no longer carry Krylon and are sticking pretty much to their house brands: Valspar at Lowe's, etc. Up to last year I had to go to K-Mart for Krylon clear sprays but they finally stopped carrying them. If you think Krylon was toxic enough, wait til you use some of Valspar's clear sprays; Krylon was Channel #3.1415926 compared to Valspar clear sprays. You cannot open enough windows to get rid of the fumes.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scot,

Over on the Bman board The Bachmann said he had used Krylon Ruddy Brown and the brown primer from Lowe's. It's a start check em out.

Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks! sounds good..I will check it out..
according to the Krylon webpage:

Krylon Retailer Locator 


It is still available at Home Depot, Kmart, Walmart (and others) but not Lowes.
Scot


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I get my cans of Krylon Ruddy Brown at my Ace hardware store. I too have found that Lowe's and Home Depot carry very few Krylon products, Sometimes I can find the Grey or white primer, but never the Brown. I use the brown to paint my Sintra Track Modules before I add the ties. That way when I install them in the ground, they blend in better than the unpainted Sintra. 

Dan S. 
Colorado & Rio Grande Southern 
Http://danshobbies.webstarts.com/index.html


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

It seems you have a solution, but here's a bit more. 

I painted all the black grabs and trucks with Floquil on a similar Bachmann car. I can't remember what the best match was, maybe is was oxide red. The colour wasn't an exact match, but after some light weathering the difference in colour disappeared. 

Colour matching is always painful.

Alan


----------

